# Hitachi m12vc sub base question



## Cactus Carl (Sep 11, 2005)

I just purchased a new Hitachi m12vc with fixed and plunge bases. My plan was to mount the fixed base to my router table, and use the plunge for topside work.

The sub base comes off nicely on the plunge fixture, but the sub base on the fixed mount appears to be permanetly screwed it. At least I am starting to strip out the screw heads trying to get it off!

I assumed that I needed to take off the sub base off the fixed base before mounting the router to the table. Am I correct? Is the sub base supposed to be removable from the fixed base?

Thanks,
Carl


----------



## kennymi (Sep 12, 2005)

Hey Carl - I just bought one today also... the screws do come off but I think they were put on by a torque gun or something... anywho, I used a screw driver with a pair of pliers to grip and turn with... took some effort, but yes they do come off. If your are stripping I recommend a different size screwdriver head - one the fits more snug b4 turning.


----------



## Cactus Carl (Sep 11, 2005)

Thanks for that. I'll find a better fitting Phillips and give it a go.

Carl


----------



## GoonMan (Mar 22, 2005)

Hello Carl and kenny, Welcome to the RouterForums 

I donot own the Hitachi but took a look at one Friday at Lowe's and noticed that the Base plate was attached using a star pattern Screw head, that is the way my Bosch 1617 fixed base is attached. I had a hard time removing mine also I guess they were afraid it would come off during shipping.


----------



## kennymi (Sep 12, 2005)

Hey - Anyone know what in the world all those extra parts are that come with the router? I haven't ever used one b4 & just learning/reading about them now... 
Also, what size screws did you get to put the router into the table w/? The ones that hold the sub base to the base obviously will not fit thru the 3/4" plywood I'm currently using as my table top.


----------

